# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  جنود الحق ستعاقب أيادي الغدر

## معاذ ملحم

جنود الحق ستعاقب أيادي الغدر



الأردن أكبر من والدي ومنا جميعا ولتعلموا ان الشعب الأردني يقهر الظروف لا هي التي تقهره سنبكي الشهيد أيام وستبكون قرون....هذه كلمات ابنة العلاونة الذي قضى نحبه في الاعتداء الغادر والجبان ... 

ونحن بدورنا نطمئن كل اردني ان وطننا آمن وسيبقى آمنا ولن تهزه ايدي الجبناء ... وسيكون جنود الحق لهم بالمرصاد وسيقتصون منهم كما اقتصوا من قبل ... وتلك الايام كلها بساعاتها ودقائقها تشهد بذلك ... وتصرخ بأعلى صوتها ان جنود الحق لهم بالمرصاد ....

كل الاردن بكت ذلك العمل الاجرامي الذي يدل على جبن صاحبه ... فاذا كان الاردن عدوا بالنسبة لهم فلا بدّ ان يكشفوا عن انفسهم لنعلم من هو خصمنا ... فالحرب بين عنصرين وليس بين عدو مقنع وآخر ظاهر يقاتل بكرامة .... فالاردن كانت وما زالت تقاتل بكرامة ..... 

ولقد تكلم صاحب الجلالة قبل سنوات عدة عن مثل هاؤلاء اننا سنقتص منهم ... واليوم كل الشعب الاردني يتكلم بلسان صاحب الجلالة اننا سنقتص من كل غدار جبان يريد باردننا الحبيب سوءا .

فما ذنب تلك الطفلة التي تبكي والدها وتنادي باسمه فزعة كل ليلة تريد حضن أبيها .. الذي سلبها إياها أولائك 
الجبناء الذين لا يعرفون ولا يرقبون في الشعب الاًّ ولا ذمة وهم المعتدون الظالمون .....

فكل ظالم سينال جزاءه اذا لم يكن في الدنيا فان الاخرة قريبة جدا منه ... ومهما حدث سيبقى الاردني شامخا قويا صامدا مقاتلا وجنديا مدافعا عن كل ذرة تراب لهذا الوطن الكبير .....

الشيخ محمد عايد الهدبان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مهما حدث سيبقى الاردني شامخا قويا صامدا مقاتلا وجنديا مدافعا عن كل ذرة تراب لهذا الوطن الكبير ....


كلمات والله على الجرح 
مشكوووور معاذ مواضيعك روعه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ونحن بدورنا نطمئن كل اردني ان وطننا آمن وسيبقى آمنا ولن تهزه ايدي الجبناء ...* 


الله يسلمك يا بنت الشيوخ ... و مرورك الاروع

----------

